# Hola a todos, me presento :)

## Joniskate

Hola, Estoy procediendo a instalar Gentoo en el netbook Aspire one y bueno si todo va bien el siguente es el pc de sobremesa.

Ahora ya estoy compilando gnome va por el paquete 82 de 285 asi que paciencia...  :Wink: 

Me llamo Jonathan soy sysadmin en el paro y bueno tengo tiempo ahora mismo para trastear. Acabo de realizar un curso de Solaris Avanzado y bueno me veo con algo de soltura en linux como para meterle mano al asunto...

Ya os ire contando como va todo.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

## upszot

bienvenido...

recuerda que casi todo lo que necesitas saber se encuentra aca http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

 y para lo que no... este gran foro que nos a dado tanto   :Wink: 

saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bienvenido, que te sea leve  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Bienvenido!!

----------

